# D3monic's Dart Den



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Heres a couple quick pics of my frog room. I would post more but my wifes been b!tchin at me this whole time....my sons b-day party is in a little bit and I am supposed to be helping get ready. :boxing:
































































Desktop tank is my Escudos, Tank immediatly to its right is Varadero's, far right is my C. Valley imis and top rack is my future Vanzolinii and not sure for the emtpy tank. 75gal is my San Cristobals


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice! That's a great corner to have all those tanks... and it's right next to the computer too which is even better! Looking good. Shame on you for doing frog stuff on party day! lol


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow ... Nice Setup ... Looks Great. Thx for sharing.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice vivs man.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Do you have bigger shots of? http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z79/amplexus67/Dart Frogs/IMG_5110.jpg


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I got some older ones...


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice tanks. What ever happened to 2 tanks allowed only? LOL


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Ulisesfrb said:


> Very nice tanks. What ever happened to 2 tanks allowed only? LOL


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Lovely vivs!

Is that Exo-Terra Jungle Vine in a big one? Does anything grow on it?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

RNKot said:


> Lovely vivs!
> 
> Is that Exo-Terra Jungle Vine in a big one? Does anything grow on it?


Its twisted into a couple loops with broms planted in the loops and a few vining items are crawling up it.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Very inspiring and similar to the space I have in my apartment for my frogs. My girlfriend is pregnant so she's not always "happy" with me to say the least...especially when I obsess and talk about my tanks and frogs. I am literally not allowed to talk about it with her unless she sees me doing something new to one of the tanks. I can totally relate!


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

D3monic said:


>


what type of plant is that?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks like Dendrobium mannii to me. There's a few that look like that though.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

It was sold to me as D. Mannii several have tried to argue otherwise though.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

got a pic of the flowers?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Every thing about it looks identical to D. Mannii exept the flowers are white and pink instead of yellow. Much prettier IMO


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

D3monic said:


>


Can you take some recent pics of this please? Oh, and what are you using to light that tank? All the plants look great


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

48" odysea 4 bulb T5 fixture but only running two bulbs because of heat. One zoo Med ultra sun and teh other one is a Guismann aqua blue plus left from my fish tank. The plant with the root structure looks pretty much the same. Roots might be alittle denser.


----------



## Abuxton45 (Jan 30, 2010)

very nice looking setup!  i have a question about the exo terras though, i noticed on most websites and in stores that the exto terras come with a built in background. Is that removable? or did you just build over it? thanks


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Abuxton45 said:


> very nice looking setup!  i have a question about the exo terras though, i noticed on most websites and in stores that the exto terras come with a built in background. Is that removable? or did you just build over it? thanks


Its just a foam board. It slides right out of the tank.


----------



## Abuxton45 (Jan 30, 2010)

awsome, ty. haha i've never bought one so i didnt know


----------

